# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  غیر حضوری جور شده ... برم یا نرم ؟

## hamid - reza

سلام خدمت دوستان گل و اساتید ..
آغا یه جا گفته 500 میگیره غیرحضوری میکنه .. چیکار کنم ؟ .. برم ؟ نرم ؟ خطراتش چیه ؟ ریسکش چجوریه .... ممنون میشم نظر بدید  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Witch Doctor

سلام. به نظر من بستگی به سطح دبیرای مدرست داره . اگه احساس میکنی دبیراش نمیتونن کمکی بهت کنن غیر حضوری بگیر .

----------


## hamid - reza

مرسی .. دوستان کمک کنن ..  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Mr.Dr

سلام
همونطور که دوستان گفتن، دبیرای مدرست چجورین؟ خودت میتونی بخونی؟

----------


## nahid

من غیر حضوری رفتم پیش دانشگاهیمو  الان پشیمونم.

----------


## meh.75

*من خودم وقتی مدرسه نمیرم حال و هوای درس خوندن ندارم به تو هم پیشنهاد میکنم که حتما بری مدرسه یا اگه به قول معلممون ارادت قویه میتونی غیر حضوری هم بخونی*

----------


## hamid - reza

وضع معلما که وحشتناکه ... خودم میتونم درسشون بدم  :Yahoo (76):  ..  به نظرم ارادم هم قویه ... کسایی که غیر حضوری میگیرن امسال ، مشکلی از بابت سربازی و اینا پیش نمیاد ؟ یا مثلن مدیره لو بره یا نره زیر کار ؟ یا غیر حضوری نزنه یا ....

----------


## soghrat

رشته تجربی کارفوق العاده خطرناکیه غیرحضوری به نظر من کارشماغلط هست

----------


## design46

> سلام خدمت دوستان گل و اساتید ..
> آغا یه جا گفته 500 میگیره غیرحضوری میکنه .. چیکار کنم ؟ .. برم ؟ نرم ؟ خطراتش چیه ؟ ریسکش چجوریه .... ممنون میشم نظر بدید


یه اراده قوی میخواد که بتونی غیر حضوری بگیری
ولی به نظر من حضوری بگیری خیلی بهتره
غیر حضوری خیلی باید سختی بکشی

----------


## hamid - reza

راستی من متولد 75 و نیمه دوم هستم .... ترازمم 5000 هست چون زیاد نمیرسم درسارو به ازمون برسونم

----------


## hsjohvid

با سلام 
متاسفانه این سئوال بسیاری از دوستان هست
اولین چیز که مهمه اینه که آدم باید  برنامه داشته باشه یعنی قبل از این که بخوای وارد بشی باید برنامت ریخته باشی 
معلم یک عنصری هست که خیلی مهمه حتی اگر درس دادنش خوب نباشه . با این ترازی که شما فرمودید حتما اگر میخوای غیر حضوری بری باید برای درسای اصلیت یا بری کلاس یا باید نمیدونم از این  dvd ها بگیری خلاصه خودت بخونی این حرفا غلط محضه .
سوم این که در غیر حضوری از جو مدرسه دور میشی و باید حداقل با یک گروه از بچه های خوب همراه بشی .
در غیر حضوری باید حتما برای امتحان هایی که میگرند و تعیین میکنند وقت بزاری شاید اگر معلم خودتون باشه یک جوری پاست میکنه ولی دیگه اونجا اینجوری نیست .
در کل یک پیشنهاد برات دارم شما یک چند روز مدرسه نرو و بشین بخون ببین اگر فایده داره پس میشه بگی در غیر این صورت در غیر حضوری موفق میشی.
راستی ما یک فامیل هامون دبیرستانشا تیزهوشان بود ولی چهارم را غیر حضوری خونید و رتبه 40 کنکور شد .
خلاصه اگر آدم جدی باشی خیلی تو وقت کمکت میکنه .

----------


## Al I

سلام ،
بنظر من ببین اگه در توانت هست که ساعت مطالعه ی بالایی داشته باشی و میتونی این شرایط رو تا روز کنور ادامه بدی نرو ،
اگه فک میکنی نمیتونی ، نرفتنت یعنی خوردن زهر !
همیشه یادت باشه دوست عزیز ، خودخوانی درس ها سختی خاص خودش رو داره و *هر کسی* نمیتونه تا روز کنکور هم درس یاد بگیره هم تست بزنه ، شاید دو ماه سه ماه اینطوری پیش بری ولی دیگه خستت میکنه و جمعبندی رو هم نمیتونی خوب انجام بدی و خدای ناکرده یه نتیجه ی بد میگیری 
اگه قراره درسای اساسی رو کلاس خصوصی بری ، این شد یه چیز ولی اگه نه ، باید بری مدرسه 
در ضمن اگر چه سطح مدرستون پایینه و چند تا علت دیگه ، باید بدونی که تو مدرسه شما حداقل مفاهیم ابتدایی رو میتونی مسلط بشی و در حین تست زدن با کمی تلاش خودت میتونی رو درس کامل مسلط بشی و اینکه مدرسه جهت دهنده ی خوبی واسه یه کنکوری هست ، یعنی این حرفمو یه فارغ التحصیل میتونه درک کنه و لا غیر
با آرزوی موفقیت

----------


## hamid - reza

مرسی از دوستان

----------

